# THE "X"



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

*New name for the "X"*​
"the buffet"215.38%"the runway"00.00%"the "Y"17.69%"the "G" spot1076.92%


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Another topic that grinds my gears. I hate this term "the X." Doesn't it bother anyone else or am I alone? I think it is over used and I feel like a professional wrestler when I say it, thats why I don't. Lets brainstorm another name fellers. List your ideas


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

How about setting up where they want to be?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I like it, or just say setting up where they were the night before. The thing that makes me even more frustrated is when I see people doing the X sign in pictures with geese.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

the "Z" ?? :-?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Were brainstorming ideas that are getting away from anything that resembles the X. The "Z" is too close even on the keyboard.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

"on the spot"

"Hot Spot"

"Where the birds are getting their feed on"

"Hot field"


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm kinda diggin the "on the spot."


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

"The Grocery Store" :-?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

"The buffet" would be better than the "The Grocery Store" sorry bud. Who gets excited about the grocery store, I mean you have to walk through aisles then checkout in a 12 person line with a whole bunch of kids screaming that they want candy and then the hillbilly mom who yelling at them at the top of her lungs, then drive all the way home and unload a million groceries. That doesn't get me pumped man.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

gooseslapper said:


> "The buffet" would be better than the "The Grocery Store" sorry bud. Who gets excited about the grocery store, I mean you have to walk through aisles then checkout in a 12 person line with a whole bunch of kids screaming that they want candy and then the hillbilly mom who yelling at them at the top of her lungs, then drive all the way home and unload a million groceries. That doesn't get me pumped man.


You've never heard the ol' folktale I take it....

Anyways, I'll stick to the X... I don't have time to worry about what people call the hot field. Go shoot something! :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I call it "the G"... Catch my drift? dd:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> I call it "the G"... Catch my drift? dd:


Short for grocery store?? :huh:

:lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

X has marked the spot for thousands of years what's the big deal now? I am going to stick with saying "on the x" or "on the money"


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I know but there isn't buried treasure underneath. They fly in. How about the "runway"


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Ha.. Hell of a post you got going here! :-?

MY buddy last weekend said well I have 3 options for you... Option 1, Option 2, Option 3 and then continued to explained them. Not once did he say or use the word..the X, The grocery store, or the "G". AND Then of course, on Option 2 we shot limits last weekend.

Only "TOOLS" name the fields like you are doing here. Honestly... Who are you going to be talking to when you refer to these names.. Pointless Topic..Or maybe just a bored one??

Good Luck Hunting Boys


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

More bored than anything....man can't a guy just talk on here without being yelled at or scutinized.....jeez.....all three of my posts I'm getting bashed....Sorry just thought the forum was a little boring DAD


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> More bored than anything....man can't a guy just talk on here without being yelled at or scutinized.....jeez.....all three of my posts I'm getting bashed....Sorry just thought the forum was a little boring DAD


You can most certainly just talk hunting anywhere on this site! However for some reason you have posted three new topics today all of which you are basically trolling for a fight? :eyeroll: Get a life! If you honestly want to talk hunting there are a thousand people who will talk it on here with you! But let me see, you pick roost busting...... there were how many threads and arguments on that in the past couple weeks which got locked, sounds like a good topic to me....... if you are looking to fight with someone? Identifying ducks....... hmmm that always gets someone agravated and starts a debate? And then this topic, if you dont want to call it the x, then so be it??


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're a troll.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

when there are tens of thousands on a quarter where is the x?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

there isnt one "X"... its not everyones "X"... its where you have been scouting for days and where you know you are going to kill birds. Its not a big deal at all. Call it want you want but its a hell of alot easier saying that. You and your groups of buddies can call it whatever you please.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

the kill hole


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

The Goose Spot or more affectionately known as the G spot... It is hard to find, sometimes impossible, but the hunt for it is always fun. When you find it you will have a blast, even if it is for only a short time.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

BigT said:


> the G spot... It is hard to find, sometimes impossible, but the hunt for it is always fun. When you find it you will have a blast, even if it is for only a short time.


Baaahahaha! This is exactly what I was getting at. Love it.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

on the poop


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

Kitties titties?


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Ground Zero


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

BigT said:


> The Goose Spot or more affectionately known as the G spot... It is hard to find, sometimes impossible, but the hunt for it is always fun. When you find it you will have a blast, even if it is for only a short time.


hahaha.. And if you get soakin wet in your pursuit, you're not even mad about it.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, how about we call it the "y". Everyone likes to be at or on the "y". dd:

I know I'm fond of it. Let's take a poll.

Sean


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Get on the feed.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

yall may laugh at this but i always knew the "x" in waterfowl hunting to be a decoy spread


----------



## BoB_25 (Jun 2, 2008)

BigT said:


> The Goose Spot or more affectionately known as the G spot... It is hard to find, sometimes impossible, but the hunt for it is always fun. When you find it you will have a blast, even if it is for only a short time.


That's awesome.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

fubar said:


> Kitties titties?


Exactly!


----------

